# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  La impresionante huella de las inundaciones (Guipuzcoa)

## JMTrigos

Artículo del El Diario Vasco 27-2-2015

http://www.diariovasco.com/gipuzkoa/...227104708.html




> Las lluvias remiten ya en Gipuzkoa, pero siguen los problemas en los puntos afectados por las crecidas de los ríos, especialmente en Astigarraga y los barrios donostiarras de Martutene y Txomin. Con el descenso del nivel de los ríos es el momento de hacer balance de los destrozos y de comenzar las tareas de evaluación de daños y limpieza. Pero la huella de la gran cantidad de lluvia caída estos días se está dejando notar también en montes y laderas, con varios corrimientos de tierras que se han producido en Andoain, Tolosa y Getaria. 
> 
> El departamento vasco de Seguridad ha desactivado la situación de "emergencia 1" en Euskadi por "la mejora observada en las previsiones meteorológicas y en las cuencas de los ríos", aunque mantendrá una "vigilancia intensiva" en los cauces fluviales. Según informa en una nota, "se constata una bajada considerable de los niveles de las cuencas de los ríos" vascos "derivada de la disminución generalizada de las precipitaciones" en Euskadi.
> 
> Esta situación se nota especialmente en San Sebastián, donde el caudal del río Urumea a su paso por el barrio de Martutene -en el que hasta el momento la crecida había provocado los mayores inconvenientes-, ha descendido a un nivel de menor preocupación y, a última hora de la tarde, se situaba en los 3,6 metros (ver situación del cauce en directo), informa el Ayuntamiento de San Sebastián. Además, se repondrán contenedores a medida que se avanza en la limpieza. El colectivo Piratas de Donostia ha ofrecido ayuda a los barrios para limpieza.
> 
> Por otro lado, el tráfico se intentará restablecer este viernes por completo, siendo la prioridad Txomin-enea para que los autobuses puedan llegar a la rotonda. El Ayuntamiento también ha indicado que en el monte Igeldo, al pasar Rekondo, hay una fisura en muro de la carretera y mientras se tapa con hormigón, se habilitará un semáforo.
> 
> El servicio de atención a los afectados por las inundaciones estará en marcha de 16.00 a 22.00 horas en Etxarriene. De todos modos, los afectados deben ponerse en contacto con sus seguros y hacer fotografías de los daños. En cuanto a los realojos, casi todas las familias seguirán una noche más en el hotel donde están realojadas.
> ...

----------

embalses al 100% (11-mar-2015),Jonasino (28-feb-2015),REEGE (02-mar-2015)

----------

